# Storing Sponge Cake



## cakecentral (Jul 4, 2004)

How far in advanced can I make Spongecake? 

Spongecake seems to dry out very fast, so I was wondering if anyone had any advice on storing or freezing spongecake.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

I think you can freeze spounge cake after you've wrapped it and sealed it to prevent freezer burn for...maybe 6 months. Half that time in the fridge stored the same way.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

If a spongecake is moist, freezing it for 6 months will be fine.

If it's dry, freezing will not help the situation. Try a different recipe.


----------

